# Skyprince's trip to neighboring Sumatra - May 24th to 27th, 2009



## meghnarmajhi (Nov 14, 2006)

wow.... what a nice collection of pictures!!!


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

once again... thank you for visiting Indonesia...:cheers1: hope you have enjoyed... i was quite surprised also you decided to visit Medan because it is not a well known tourist destination, but i think the city would look much nicer aside from the endless row of shophouses once all flights move to Kuala Namu airport...

oh ya it's nice to see Esfandiary... he looks a bit thinner now... next time you should come again to Medan when i'm visiting there, we can have good travel around the province and maybe go to Aceh together...


----------



## owo9ja (Jul 5, 2008)

Skyprince said:


> Hmm not sure about Java having the similar level of infrastructure of Sumatra, but I was pretty impressed with both Padang and Medan.


looks a lot like nigeria


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

^ I think Indonesia is much more developed than Nigeria actually. And a lot more safer.

Great pics btw...Sumatra is one of the places I really want to visit when I go to Indo. Specially the islands of west sumatra. Padang and Medan looks cool and organized indeed.

;-)


----------

